# Avec quoi roulez-vous?



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2001)

Moi? J'ai une Daihatsu et une BMW. Et toi roro?


----------



## alèm (8 Septembre 2001)

et t'arrêtes de me piquer mes idées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bon, nous savons tous que TheBlog roule dans un superbe SHaran Vert Pomme métallisé que "tinyDjiBy3©©©" a une Messerschmitt (tout du moins dans ses rêves), que Touba a beaucoup de mal à rentrer dans sa Twingo en restant sur la selle de son chameau que Girbouille se targue de posséder un car canadien qui l'aménera à l'Apple Expo (seulement si les infirmiers reçoivent leurs badges au dernières nouvelles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

alors je réponds, moi le collectionneur d'épaves : je possède une Super5 Five grise métallisée et corrodée, une Twingo bleue schtroumpf mais sans le capieu blanc, un VW Combi de 1967 orange (avec le capieu blanc de schtroumpf) et, pour finir, un truc que seuls les très vieux pourront reconnaître une Monet-Goyon 1954 verte métallisée (demandez à tinyjeanBa3©©©)

voilà, voilà


----------



## aricosec (8 Septembre 2001)

moi j'ai la photo d'une lamborghini ,j'ai BON ?


----------



## roro (8 Septembre 2001)

pour moi, ç'est une Seat Leon. A prononcer à l'espagnole, pas à la française


----------



## JackSim (8 Septembre 2001)

Je roule dans une Golf 2 blanche à la portière arrière droite légèrement pliée, édition "Match".

Je suppose que comme tout fan d'Apple qui se respecte, vous avez tous l'autocollant adéquat à l'arrière de votre véhicule ?


----------



## bateman (8 Septembre 2001)

106 peugeot, 6 ans d'âge, beaucoup de bosses.

pas d'autocollant APPLE, mais un autocollant PATAGONIA.

là encore l'amérique comme je l'aime.

et je veux une révision du powerbook, une subaru impresa break, un cabriolet Mercedes de 1969.

voili.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Septembre 2001)

Moi c'est une Saxo Bic sans la couleur pour eviter les PV et un VX800 Suz pour etre aussi speed que mon processeur.
(sur circuit evidemment)


----------



## bateman (8 Septembre 2001)

106 peugeot, 6 ans d'âge, beaucoup de bosses.

pas d'autocollant APPLE, mais un autocollant PATAGONIA.

là encore l'amérique comme je l'aime.

et je veux une révision du powerbook, une subaru impresa break, un cabriolet Mercedes de 1969.

voili.


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Septembre 2001)

Moi j'ai pas de voiture mais une moto.... et sur mon A on peut voir une jolie petite pomme


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*Je suppose que comme tout fan d'Apple qui se respecte, vous avez tous l'autocollant adéquat à l'arrière de votre véhicule ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Eh non pas d'autocollant Apple... A vrai dire j'aime pas trop mettre des autocollants sur ma voiture... J'ai juste deux Alanis Morissette sur la Daihatsu... la BMW, elle, est vierge d'autocollants.


----------



## touba (9 Septembre 2001)

moi je roule en 205 Green, ça marche bien et ça chasse le sanglier aussi ! (ai tapé sanglier à 110 Km/h sur autoroute...) va falloir que je pense à changer (j'aime pas non plus la ford K qu'Apple m'a envoyé)...
j'ai le fameux autocollant Apple à l'arrière mais à l'envers ! parce que pour qu'il soit à l'endroit il faut le coller à l'extèrieur... alors je l'ai colé dedans : c'est mieux et ça fait rebelle !


----------



## FdeB (9 Septembre 2001)

moi j'ai une Volvo V40 noir Il ya quelques mois ils en on sortie une version Titanium. Et évidement le seul autocollant c'est une pomme blanche sur la lunnette arrière


----------



## macinside (9 Septembre 2001)

et touba moi avec ma voiture, non seulement je tape le sanglier mais en plus je peu l'emmener (c'est pratique un renault expresse, parceque chez moi il n'y a que ça qui passe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (9 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*Je suppose que comme tout fan d'Apple qui se respecte, vous avez tous l'autocollant adéquat à l'arrière de votre véhicule ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'osse par les mettres, je préfere les gardées sur leur plaquette comme piéce de collection


----------



## touba (9 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*et touba moi avec ma voiture, non seulement je tape le sanglier mais en plus je peu l'emmener (c'est pratique un renault expresse, parceque chez moi il n'y a que ça qui passe   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

crois moi, si tu tapes de plein fouet un sanglier à 110 Km/h tu pourras toujours mettre le sanglier dans ton express mais tu bougeras pas d'où tu es ! il m'a tout défoncé la voiture !!!


----------



## dany (9 Septembre 2001)

moi j'ai le ticket chic et le ticket choc (vieille pub ratp)
enfin bref , j'ai largué les voitures et mon stress et
je circule avec les transports en commun !


----------



## touba (9 Septembre 2001)

note pour thebig : lis bien le début du sujet... ne te fie pas au titre ! pas la peine de nous dire que tu roules avec des OCB la moquette de ton bureau !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est de voiture qu'il s'agit...


----------



## dany (9 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*note pour thebig : lis bien le début du sujet... ne te fie pas au titre ! pas la peine de nous dire que tu roules avec des OCB la moquette de ton bureau !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est de voiture qu'il s'agit...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est quoi OCB, organisations contre Bill ?


----------



## Amiral 29 (9 Septembre 2001)

L'Amiral roule en GOLF tdi Vert Apple de démo...
Mais les temps ont bcp changés...Point de chauffeur!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kenavo


----------



## roro (9 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*
Je suppose que comme tout fan d'Apple qui se respecte, vous avez tous l'autocollant adéquat à l'arrière de votre véhicule ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas du tout ! y a que dalle à l'arrière de ma voiture ! j'ai fait retirer les sigles, et les autocollants à la con (nom de l'huile conseillée, du garage, etc). J'aime la sobriété


----------



## touba (9 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par roro:
*J'aime la sobriété*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

une pomme blanche sur un autocollant transparent collé sur un vitre bien propre -&gt; difficile de faire plus sobre !
si tu mets rien c'est du minimalisme...


----------



## Sir (9 Septembre 2001)

Bon moi j'ai pas encore le permis snif snif mais je vais passer mon code !!! 
Voila


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par roro:
*j'ai fait retirer les sigles, et les autocollants à la con*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'as pas mis un badge Volkswagen à la place de celui de Seat ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben moi j'adooore conduire, mais à Paris une voiture m'apporterait plus d'inconvénients que d'avantages, donc je m'en passe. Si j'en avais une ce serait très probablement une Clio Si 1.4 16 v !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+

[08 septembre 2001 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------



## dany (9 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*Ben moi j'adooore conduire, mais à Paris une voiture m'apporterait plus d'inconvénients que d'avantages, donc je m'en passe.




[08 septembre 2001 : message édité par Le Gognol]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est bien ce que j'ai dit plus haut ! donc,  bienvenue
au club !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2001)

...je confirme la version d'Alèm : VW Sharan mais malheureusement gris métallisé et non pas vert pomme   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Désolé de vous décevoir les amis !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Septembre 2001)

Et voili!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Septembre 2001)

C'était pour de rire!


----------



## macinside (9 Septembre 2001)

la cox c'est sympa mais je préfere celle qui la remplacé dans les années 70 la golf (surtout si il y a marqué VR6 dessus car une GTI c'est pour les bra.......)


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (9 Septembre 2001)

Moi, quand j'arrive a piquer les clés a mes parents, je roule en Daewo Matiz, Rover 620 SI ... ou dans les grand jour je sors la vieille : Lancia Beta HPE Volumex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Elles ont toutes eu droit à l'autocollant MacGeneration collé en bas a gauche de la glasse arriere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et sur la Matiz, y a aussi une pomme blanche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

PS : vive les voitures françaises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Guillaume


----------



## WebOliver (9 Septembre 2001)

Tiens... je lance un petit sondage: avec quelle marque de voiture roulez-vous?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[14 janvier 2002 : message édité par WebOliver]


----------



## roro (9 Septembre 2001)

et toi, avec quelle voiture roules tu  ??

[09 septembre 2001 : message édité par roro]


----------



## JB (9 Septembre 2001)

Eheh, pourquoi mettre un autocollant sur la vitre arrière seulement ?

J'ai malheureusement du laisser ma i4L en Auvergne (l'air y est meilleur pour ses presques 18 ans), parce qu'à Paris, je saurais pas où la garer.

Bon, vous vous demandez peut-être comment devenir l'heureux propriétaire d'une i4L dont je possède, à ma connaissance, le seul et unique exemplaire.

Tout d'abord, achetez une vieille Renault 4 d'occasion de 1984 (eh oui !). La couleur est extrémement importante. La vraie i4L se doit d'avoir pour couleur d'origine un gris métallisé délavé par le temps et les intempéris de la montagne auvergnate où je l'ai acheté à la charmante veuve de l'ancien propriétaire.
Ensuite, elle doit avoir des pare-chocs métalliques rouillées. Première opération est de coller l'autocollant à la pomme multicolore sur la vitre arrière. Ensuite, repeindre à la peinture anti-rouille noire (c'est tout ce que j'avais sous la main. Ne rigolez pas ça aurait pu être de la peinture orange) les pare-chocs.
Enfin l'ultime opération transformant ce formidable objet de collection en i4L, c'est l'utilisation de l'autocollant blanc Apple de dernière génération. Vous le collez de manière centrale, au 1er 5ème du capeau.

Et voila, vous avez votre i4L.

Si quelqu'un d'autre en optient une, merci de me le signaler, on montera un club !


----------



## Jean-iMarc (10 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*
j'ai le fameux autocollant Apple à l'arrière mais à l'envers ! parce que pour qu'il soit à l'endroit il faut le coller à l'extèrieur... alors je l'ai colé dedans : c'est mieux et ça fait rebelle !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi, je l'ai collé dehors sur ma 206, et le blanc est parti avec le temps , alors il reste la forme de la pomme comme dépoli sur la vitre arrière ... très sobre


----------



## alèm (10 Septembre 2001)

ben moi, le fameux autocollant s'est délavé sur la Super5 car collé à l'extérieur comme mon confrère plus haut alors, je l'ai grisé en le griffant de rayures diagonales qui les laissent translucide mais pas transparent, de la même couleur que ma voiture de travail : quickSILVER  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sobriété et même  emplacement sur la vitre que la corbeille sur l'écran


----------



## gribouille (10 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
* Girbouille se targue de posséder un car canadien qui l'aménera à l'Apple Expo (seulement si les infirmiers reçoivent leurs badges au dernières nouvelles   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

MOUAHAHAHHAAAHAHAHAH  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 serieux, pourriez m'prévenir quand vous racontez des bourdes à mon sujet.... mourf trop marrant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le voila mon aquarium à roulettes, pour le plaisir




j'y ai pas le 'tocollant apple, car l'a oublié où j'la paffé


----------



## alèm (10 Septembre 2001)

Rigole Girbouille, j'arrive avec la seringue et ton ordonnance






hé hé 


----------



## alèm (10 Septembre 2001)

Pour vous prouver les dires de Rico, j'ai tenu à vous faire part de ceci : Rico dans sa caisse dans les rues de Drancy


----------



## archeos (11 Septembre 2001)

Aussi pourrie que l'i4L, la Visa en cours de décomposition, construite avec des ferrailles de récupération mal retraitées qui rouillent.
Sinon, où commande-t'on les autocollants de macg ?


----------



## Amok (11 Septembre 2001)

Une Twingo clim', une Polo Match 2, une Suzuki Vitara (pour aller au domaine chercher les futs de vin   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

J'avais un autocollant apple sur la Mégane, mais il est parti lorsque j'ai revendu la bagnole!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2001)

Actuellement je roule en VTT (Probablement plus cher que certaine voiture  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais j'économise rudement pour acquérir ces  prochains moins un belle petite Smart de poche : http://www.smart.ch


----------



## davidcaro2 (11 Septembre 2001)

Mon ancien autocollant est parti avec ma vieille SEAT mais ça tombe bien je viens de recevoir:
-Ma nouvelle POLO TDI
-Mon nouvel iMac avec 2 magnifiques autocollants  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




La question est ou poser cet autocollant?
Au milieu, a gauche, a droite, en haut, en bas?


----------



## JackSim (11 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*Sinon, où commande-t'on les autocollants de macg ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On peut pas (pour l'instant). On en a distribué l'année dernière à l'AE, et il y en aura certainement encore cette année.


----------



## jeanba3000 (11 Septembre 2001)

j'interviens enfin pour rétablir la vérité sur le sujet !

comme l'a dit alem, j'ai bien une messerschmidt (orange   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) dans mes rêves, par contre dans la vraie vie, j'ai une super carte (orange aussi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), ce qu'il y a de mieux pour se garer dans paname.

sinon il y a aussi la mini de ma copine, très très bien dans paris aussi pour se garer partout et se faufiler à l'aise. cette mini (noire) se reconnais à l'araignée en peluche (noire) qui pendouille au bout de son fil (noir) sous le rétro et qui fait gling gling dans les virages.

certains argueront que la smart bat la mini en terme d'efficacité parkagesque, je le reconnais, mais au moins dans la mini, on y circule à 6 dedans.


----------



## archeos (11 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*mais au moins dans la mini, on y circule à 6 dedans.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ta copine attends des triplès ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (11 Septembre 2001)

non c'est plutôt mes alcooliques de potes... 

hin hin hin ©


----------



## roro (12 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par davidcaro2:
*Mon ancien autocollant est parti avec ma vieille SEAT mais ça tombe bien je viens de recevoir:
-Ma nouvelle POLO TDI
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi je suis content de ma Seat Leon TDi 110... j'espère que t'es content de savoir que ta Polo toute neuve (avec son TDi 3 cylindres 75ch qui roule très bien au demeurant) va être remplacée d'ici moins de deux mois par une TOUTE NOUVELLE POLO (basée sur la plateforme de la Fabia) avec notamment un 1.9TDi 100ch qui lui donnera la patate d'une bmw320d ! (dixit l'autojournal)
le renouvellement des voitures va devenir aussi rapide que celui des micros à ce rythme... sauf que ça coute 10fois plus cher et ça fout les boules !!


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par roro:
*

moi je suis content de ma Seat Leon TDi 110... j'espère que t'es content de savoir que ta Polo toute neuve (avec son TDi 3 cylindres 75ch qui roule très bien au demeurant) va être remplacée d'ici moins de deux mois par une TOUTE NOUVELLE POLO (basée sur la plateforme de la Fabia) avec notamment un 1.9TDi 100ch qui lui donnera la patate d'une bmw320d ! (dixit l'autojournal)
le renouvellement des voitures va devenir aussi rapide que celui des micros à ce rythme... sauf que ça coute 10fois plus cher et ça fout les boules !!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est toi 36 15 VAG?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ben, ca me fait rire, vos histoires ma voiture consomme bien plus que son maitre et c'est bien le principal


----------



## Amok (17 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*ma voiture consomme bien plus que son maitre et c'est bien le principal*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai quand même quelques doutes!!!


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*

J'ai quand même quelques doutes!!!




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

aurais-je voulu dire "moins" et mon ego m'aurait-il fait écrire "plus", c'est bien possible est-ce que je consomme plus que 5L/100Km ? 

tes doutes seraient-ils fondés?

autant de questions dont je ne trouverais même pas la réponse derrière les étiquettes des bouteilles de rhum agricole que j'ingurgite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (vive les carambars)


----------



## J-L (18 Septembre 2001)

Moi je consomme sans aucun doute beaucoup plus que mon véhicule, qui est un .... joli vélo de presque 10 ans!! Le vélo, y a que ca de vrai!! En ce moment, je suis condamné à utilisé les transports en communs à cause de la pédale gauche qui est cassée... Il faudrait d'ailleurs que j'essaye de le réparer, un de ces quatre....


----------



## Jean-iMarc (19 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macwolf:
*Le vélo, y a que ca de vrai!! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca se voit que tu n'habite pas dans ma région


----------



## Yama (19 Septembre 2001)

je sias pas conduire et on a pas de voiture dans la famille : ça seet a quoi en ville ???? on m'explique


----------



## alèm (19 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*je sias pas conduire et on a pas de voiture dans la famille : ça seet a quoi en ville ???? on m'explique   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

à aller de temps en temps à la campagne


----------



## J-L (21 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jean-iMarc:
*Ca se voit que tu n'habite pas dans ma région   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et pourtant, sache que je prefèrerais mille fois vivre ds n'importe quelle région (dont la tienne) que la mienne.
(Et un million de fois en bretagne!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Septembre 2001)

Citroen Xsara Break esssence 1.8L 16V

Clio essence 1.4L

Les deux avec la clim, sud-ouest oblige ...


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fabrice:
*Les deux avec la clim, sud-ouest oblige ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ca sert à quoi la clim? moi, je vois l'utilité des antibrouillards et du chauffage mais la clim ici


----------



## Télémac (23 Septembre 2001)

Euh étant en province et sur les routes je roule en deux mercedes 12CV clim bien entendu.

c'est ça les pantouflards (à oui je viens de vendre la BMW les gamins qui viennent d'avoir le permis après avoir testé les deux types de voiture ont préféré que je vende la BMW plutôt qu'une des mercedes)


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Télémac:
*Euh étant en province et sur les routes je roule en deux mercedes 12CV clim bien entendu.

c'est ça les pantouflards (à oui je viens de vendre la BMW les gamins qui viennent d'avoir le permis après avoir testé les deux types de voiture ont préféré que je vende la BMW plutôt qu'une des mercedes)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Enfin quelqu'un qui roule avec une voiture digne de ce nom... Mmmmm V12... J'imagine que c'est la S600, non? Et la BMW? C'est quel modèle?


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2002)

Allez, je réactive ce sujet: plus personne roule ici?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et à propos de voitures j'ai entendu ce soir aux informations qu'à partir de l'année prochaine en Italie, la limitation de vitesse sur les autoroutes sera augmentée à 150 au lieu des 130 actuels... J'applaudis cette mesure des deux mains, j'espère que d'autres pays vont suivre et aller dans ce sens. Les allemands ont déjà compris ça depuis longtemps.


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par WebOliver:
*Allez, je réactive ce sujet: plus personne roule ici?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et à propos de voitures j'ai entendu ce soir aux informations qu'à partir de l'année prochaine en Italie, la limitation de vitesse sur les autoroutes sera augmentée à 150 au lieu des 130 actuels... J'applaudis cette mesure des deux mains, j'espère que d'autres pays vont suivre et aller dans ce sens. Les allemands ont déjà compris ça depuis longtemps.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

alors je te cite juste pour souligner que la plupart des assurances allemandes n'assurent plus au-delà de 130km/h 

tu vas me dire que personne ne pourra prouver que tu étais au dessus? ben si, la délation existant en allemagne, il suffit d'une honnête personne conduisant elle à 130 qui témoignerait que tu es au-delà pour que ton assurance saute : à partir de ce moment-là, tu te débrouilles avec le tribunal et les personnes à qui tu pourrais causer des torts (dont ceux de ta propre famille!)

et puis, dans ma région française qui a le plus fort taux de jeunes tués sur la voie publique, une augmentation de la vitesse sur les autoroutes entrainerait une augmentation de la vitesse sur les voies secondaires, ils roulent déja à 130 sur les nationales

et je crois que Berlusconi a augmenté la vitesse sur les autoroutes italiennes (la CEE va surement réagir) pour permettre aux mafieux de ne plus avoir de retraits de permis lorsqu'ils roulent à 189km/h pour échapper aux carabiniers (les pauvres fiat croma ne roulent pas à cette vitesse!)


----------



## baax (13 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par WebOliver:
*Allez, je réactive ce sujet: plus personne roule ici?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Et à propos de voitures j'ai entendu ce soir aux informations qu'à partir de l'année prochaine en Italie, la limitation de vitesse sur les autoroutes sera augmentée à 150 au lieu des 130 actuels... J'applaudis cette mesure des deux mains, j'espère que d'autres pays vont suivre et aller dans ce sens. Les allemands ont déjà compris ça depuis longtemps.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Applaudis tant que tu as l'usage de tes mains !
Tu regarde les infos dans le poste ou tu te contente de Turbo sur M6 ?


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2002)

Les voitures sont de plus en plus puissantes, et elles permettent sans problème de rouler à ces vitesses là: il faut s'adapter. Et ne pas chercher les problèmes là où il ne sont pas. L'inattention (conduire avec un Natel...) et la conduite en état d'ébriété sont des problèmes bien plus graves.

Pour Baax... je regarde les infos _et_ Turbo.


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par WebOliver:
*Les voitures sont de plus en plus puissantes, et elles permettent sans problème de rouler à ces vitesses là: il faut s'adapter. Et ne pas chercher les problèmes là où il ne sont pas. L'inattention (conduire avec un Natel...) et la conduite en état d'ébriété sont des problèmes bien plus graves.

Pour Baax... je regarde les infos et Turbo.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

les problèmes sont que tu n'es pas formé pour rouler à ces vitesses mais tu nous fais preuve de ton inconscience ce n'est pas parce que ta voiture est laz plus sure du monde que toi tu es le conducteur le plus sur du monde (à ce que je vois ce serait plutot le contraire!)


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2002)

quand tu te retrouveras à 150 sur l'autoroute et qu'un camion espagnol te coupera la route à 85km pour doubler un de ses collègues, tu m'en diras des nouvelles de ta voiture

c'est le dernier accident qui s'est produit chez moi : avant-hier!

la mercedes n'a pas eu le temps de freiner : son conducteur est mort! (heureusement il était tout seul!) le routier n'a rien


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

les problèmes sont que tu n'es pas formé pour rouler à ces vitesses mais tu nous fais preuve de ton inconscience ce n'est pas parce que ta voiture est laz plus sure du monde que toi tu es le conducteur le plus sur du monde (à ce que je vois ce serait plutot le contraire!)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Entièrement d'accord avec toi, beaucoup de conducteurs ne savent pas conduire. Quand à moi j'adapte toujours ma vitesse et je respecte les limitations de vitesse, sauf sur les autouroutes et lorsqu'on elles sont dégagées. Je ne conduis jamais en état d'ébriété et je n'ai jamais provoqué d'accident depuis que j'ai mon permis de conduire (environ 8 ans). Mais c'est vrai que lorsque je vois comment certains se comportent... je préférerai aller à pied... encore que je me ferais shooter!

[13 janvier 2002 : message édité par WebOliver]


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*quand tu te retrouveras à 150 sur l'autoroute et qu'un camion espagnol te coupera la route à 85km pour doubler un de ses collègues, tu m'en diras des nouvelles de ta voiture

c'est le dernier accident qui s'est produit chez moi : avant-hier!

la mercedes n'a pas eu le temps de freiner : son conducteur est mort! (heureusement il était tout seul!) le routier n'a rien*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Les camions devraient avoir l'interdiction de dépasser... Et je n'apprécie pas particulièrement les camions: Mont-Blanc, Gotthard...


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par WebOliver:
*

Entièrement d'accord avec toi, beaucoup de conducteurs ne savent pas conduire. Quand à moi j'adapte toujours ma vitesse et je respecte les limitations de vitesse, sauf sur les autouroutes et lorsqu'on elles sont dégagées. Je ne bois jamais en état d'ébriété et je n'ai jamais provoqué d'accident depuis que j'ai mon permis de conduire (environ 8 ans). Mais c'est vrai que lorsque je vois comment certains se comportent... je préférerai aller à pied... encore que je me ferais shooter!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben voilà 

tout le monde n'est pas conscient des autres et que cela ne vaut pas la peine de risquer sa vie (d'ailleurs la fantasmagorie automobile entre pas mal en jeu aussi!)


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ben voilà 

tout le monde n'est pas conscient des autres et que cela ne vaut pas la peine de risquer sa vie (d'ailleurs la fantasmagorie automobile entre pas mal en jeu aussi!)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je pense que je risque ma vie autant à 130 qu'à 160... le problème est bien le conducteur... pas la vitesse.


----------



## Le Gognol (13 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*bien vu le Gognol, comme toi, je fais quelques accélérations quand je dois dépasser et je le fais pour rester le moins longtemps possible en situation de dépassement (sur nationale encore plus!)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui, et le problème c'est que ce comportement est hors la loi et donc sanctionné, contrairement au respect scrupuleux de la vitesse à 2 mètres de la voiture qui est devant...

'+


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*

Oui, et le problème c'est que ce comportement est hors la loi et donc sanctionné, contrairement au respect scrupuleux de la vitesse à 2 mètres de la voiture qui est devant...

'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je crois que désormais la gendarmerie sanctionne le non-respect des distances de sécurité (qui est un délit depuis très longtemps!) mais le problème c'est que seul l'hélicoptère leur permet de les voir avec certitude pour l'instant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sous le tunnel du Mont Blanc, ces caméras controlleront ce respect des distances et ceux qui ne les respecteraient pas seront verbalisés soit automatiquement (procédure photographiques mais en litige actuellement!) soit à la sortie du tunnel (pas de problèmes legislatifs!)


----------



## baax (13 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*


sous le tunnel du Mont Blanc, ces caméras controlleront ce respect des distances et ceux qui ne les respecteraient pas seront verbalisés soit automatiquement (procédure photographiques mais en litige actuellement!) soit à la sortie du tunnel (pas de problèmes legislatifs!)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui mais a quelle sortie ?
Italienne ou francaise ?
Concernant les limitations de vitesse de quel pays ?


----------



## dany (13 Janvier 2002)

Bonjour à vous tous, j'ai mon permis depuis plus de 
40 ans, je l'ai passé à une époque ou la circulation
était beaucoup plus fluide et donc moins dangereuse
et ou les voitures etaient moins rapides, je pense
qu'il devrait y avoir une mise à jour des capacités de
chacun à partir d'un certain age : la vue, les réflexes
ect... aujourd'hui, aprés avoir été un fana de voitures
(j'ai même toujours ma license de pilote conducteur
de la féderation française du sport automobile!) j'ai
revendu ma voiture qui allait plus vite que moi et
pour éviter tous stress, je prend l'avion, le train, le
métro ou un taxi ! @+


----------



## Oliverro (13 Janvier 2002)

Bien dit danny


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Janvier 2002)

Moi j'ai une batmobile...


----------



## philk34 (14 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MaX:
*Moi j'ai une batmobile...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'espere que ta la combi a batman au cas où ta batmobile freinera trop long.


----------



## baax (14 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par WebOliver:
*

Entièrement d'accord avec toi, beaucoup de conducteurs ne savent pas conduire.  *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est le mal francais qui s'ajoute a un laxisme patent des pouvoirs publics !
"Moi dans ma ouature qui fait 3585 chevaux, je suis le meilleur ! je sais conduire, je controle tout meme a 200 kmh ! En fait le probleme, ce sont les autres ! eux conduisent mal et trop vite !"

J'ai beau coup aimé ca aussi :
 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par WebOliver:
*
Je ne bois jamais en état d'ébriété*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## alèm (14 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par WebOliver:
*

Je pense que je risque ma vie autant à 130 qu'à 160... le problème est bien le conducteur... pas la vitesse.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

130Km/h = 36m/s
160Km/h = 44m/s

8 mètres peuvent faire la différence!


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par WebOliver:

*Je ne bois jamais en état d'ébriété<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>*

C'est corrigé.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[13 janvier 2002 : message édité par WebOliver]


----------



## philk34 (14 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par WebOliver:
*

Je pense que je risque ma vie autant à 130 qu'à 160... le problème est bien le conducteur... pas la vitesse.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Franchement 130/150km/h  
Le vrai probleme c'est la formation et le respect du  code de la route
Moi qui roule le plus souvent en moto, c'est effarant de voir des jeunes conducteurs sur la route. On se demande ce que l'on apprend maintenant dans les auto-école. C'est sur LA FORMATION que l'on doit se poser la question


----------



## Le Gognol (14 Janvier 2002)

'

Personnellement depuis que je suis à Paris je n'ai plus de voiture, mais je conduis encore de temps en temps. Je ne pense pas non plus qu'il soit criminel de conduire à 150 au lieu de 130 si les conditions s'y prêtent, même s'il est certain que c'est un peu plus dangereux. Le gros point noir qui n'est pas suffisamment respecté c'est les distances de sécurité. C'est catastrophique ! Je suis litéralement démoralisé quand je vois à quel point les voitures sont pare choc contre pare choc sur les voies rapides et autoroutes. Même à 90 Km/h c'est hyper dangereux, bien plus qu'un léger excès de vitesse avec de la marge devant et derrière. La dernière fois que j'ai pris l'autoroute, il me fut impossible de rester sur la voie de droite à 130-140 sans me retrouver soit avec une voiture collée derrière moi, soit dépassé par un autre qui se rabat trop tôt et s'intercale dans l'espace de sécurité qui me séparait de la voiture que je suivais, ce qui oblige à ralentir... et se retrouver à nouveau coller par un autre à l'arrière. J'ai donc été plusieurs fois contraint à dépasser (en faisant un léger excès de vitesse) pour me dégager de files ininterrompues de voitures, qui a vu de nez était à moins d'une demi seconde de distance les unes des autres (et qui roulaient à vitesse légale donc pas hors de la loi mais inconstablement en danger) afin de retrouver à nouveau un espace "sûr", avec généralement quand je peux 5 secondes minimum de marge à l'avant et l'arrière (le double du temps recommandé). A noter qu'il m'est arrivé plusieurs fois lors de ces dépassements effectués à une vitesse légèrement excessive donc de me retrouver avec un crétin tous phares allumés déboulant à au moins 180 et considérant que je ne roulais pas assez vite pour se permettre de me le faire comprendre en se collant derrière et en faisant des appels de phares. Insupportablement dangereux. Je crois qu'une campagne est en cours sur le thème des distances de sécurité, je ne suis hélas pas sûr que cela aura un effet mais je le souhaiterai vraiment. A noter aussi que je fus l'un des rares (1 sur 5 en moyenne) à utiliser... le clignotant...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc petite bouteille à la mer, automobilistes qui me lisez, il y en a forcément parmi vous qui n'avez pas conscience de ce problème et ne respecte pas cette règle. Franchement faites le, c'est simple et vraiment indispensable.

'+

[13 janvier 2002 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------



## alèm (14 Janvier 2002)

bien vu le Gognol, comme toi, je fais quelques accélérations quand je dois dépasser et je le fais pour rester le moins longtemps possible en situation de dépassement (sur nationale encore plus!)

autre chose, sur les autoroutes trois voies, la voie de droite n'est pas réservée aux camions donc automobilistes ne restez pas au milieu!


----------



## RNeophyte (14 Janvier 2002)

Point de vue d'un jeune conducteur (qui perd son A dans une semaine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).
Comme tout jeune ecervelé de mon age des que j'ai commencé à conduire (seul) j'ai vite depassé les limites. Je me suis vite calmé quand je me suis fait flashouillé et quand j'ai vu la conso d'essence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon sérieusement tout le monde et d'accord pour dire que la formation est très sommaire dans les Autos Ecole et que c'est une fois laché seul que l'on apprend vraiment (j'avais du rouler 2 fois max sur voie rapide par ex pendant mes 20h de conduite).
Bon maintenant je m'estime pas super conducteur mais personnelemnt rouler 30-40 km/h au dessus de la limite ne m'empeche pas de dormir: je passe encore sur les queues de poissons dans la mesure ou c'est moi qui roule trop vite et pas lui qui roule trop lentement (encore que des fois...), je mets les clignotants (ca parait pas grand chose mais c vachement utile surtout que je roule pas mal de nuit), je regarde plutot 2 fois qu'une dans les retros (alors que sur 100 bornes je me fais depasser 3-4 fois seulement parfois) et j'essaye de respecter au max les distances de sécurité (chose parfois impossible).
Je n'estime donc pas etre un danger pour les autres (je precise en plus que je bois jamais un goutte d'alcool) malgré la vitesse a laquelle je roule. Il suffit avant tout de respecter un minimum les autres et ravaler un peu sa fierté (non je suis pas le dieu de la route).
Tout ca pour dire que bien sur je serais 
pour une augmentation des limites de vitesse mais est-ce que le comportement des conducteurs (moi le 1er) saurait s'adapter et resister a la tentation de dépasser les limites qu'on se fixe?


PS: j'ai une 306


----------



## alèm (14 Janvier 2002)

tout ceux que je connais qui ont eu des accidents à cause de la vitesse (ou qui en ont causé) s'estiment êtres des bons conducteurs


----------



## baax (14 Janvier 2002)

euh moi quand je roule pas bourré, je suis un très bon conducteur !!!


----------



## baax (14 Janvier 2002)

euh moi quand je roule pas bourré, je suis un très bon conducteur !!!


----------



## baax (14 Janvier 2002)

euh moi quand je roule pas bourré, je suis un très bon conducteur !!!


----------



## Tyler (14 Janvier 2002)

Skate ou rollers...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais bientot les permis de conduire,esperons-le !

Et je compte m'offrir une _Delorean_






Esperons que le docteur Brown pourra me rajouter son convecteur temporel...Après,à moi les _80 miles à l'heure._


----------



## RNeophyte (15 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*tout ceux que je connais qui ont eu des accidents à cause de la vitesse (ou qui en ont causé) s'estiment êtres des bons conducteurs*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'en connait bcp des gars qui se considèrent mauvais conducteurs? Quand t'en aura trouvé un tu me fais signe...
Pour conclure tu peux rouler à 130 sur autoroute c pas ca qui fait de toi un bon conducteur et il me semble que tu dois pouvoir réussir à te tuer quand meme à cette vitesse la.


----------



## ficelle (15 Janvier 2002)

ben moi je suis un tres bon conducteur, d'ailleurs papa me laisse souvent conduire dans l'allée !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Janvier 2002)

Bon moi j'ai une assez belle voiture japonaise et je n'ai eu qu'une seule contredance dans ma vie parce que............
................... c'est vrai je rigole pas.... parce que je suis passé au vert !!!!!

j'ai été en procédure et le procureur m'a répondu, lorsque je lui ai demandé s'il trouvait normal que n'ayant jamais eu de contredance, on m'en donne une pour être passé au vert ( carrefour un peu bloqué, donc feu devenu rouge et ... 22 )
 Il m'a répondu :

- Monsieur ne vous plaignez pas ! de toute façon il faut bien commencer....


#1#1#1#1#1#1#1#1#1#1#1#1#1#1#1#1#1#1#1#


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RNeophyte:
*

T'en connait bcp des gars qui se considèrent mauvais conducteurs? Quand t'en aura trouvé un tu me fais signe...
Pour conclure tu peux rouler à 130 sur autoroute c pas ca qui fait de toi un bon conducteur et il me semble que tu dois pouvoir réussir à te tuer quand meme à cette vitesse la.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

a fortiori plus vite, c'est pire donc   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah, une précision, je ne suis pas un bon conducteur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mais toi tu semblais le sous-entendre à ton égard!)

_en espérant que mon assureur n'est pas sur ces forums et qu'il ne me réduise pas mon bonus d'un seul coup!_


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*ah, une précision, je ne suis pas un bon conducteur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

demandez à toine, sa maman souscrit une assurance vie à son nom à chaque fois qu'il monte dans ma twingo


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*ben moi je suis un tres bon conducteur, d'ailleurs papa me laisse souvent conduire dans l'allée !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'as oublié les guillemets à la citation


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*euh moi quand je roule pas bourré, je suis un très bon conducteur !!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ce qui doit être rare


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (15 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

demandez à toine, sa maman souscrit une assurance vie à son nom à chaque fois qu'il monte dans ma twingo    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


J'vous assure, faut vraiment être fou comme moi pour oser monter avec lui...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En plus avec la R5, c'est à peine si elle n'est  pas sur le point de lâcher à n'importe qu'elle moment....


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*En plus avec la R5, c'est à peine si elle n'est  pas sur le point de lâcher à n'importe qu'elle moment....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est fait!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_par la fenêtre, j'aperçois cette merveille de design automobile rouiller sur le parking_





tu comprends pourquoi je prenais la twingo ces derniers temps?


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ce qui doit être rare    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

aussi rare que pour moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







d'ailleurs, je suis souvent tellement bourré que je ne peux conduire parce que je m'endors sur le volant avant de démarrer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  (_c'est pratique la position lit dans les twingo!_)


----------



## gribouille (15 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
* (c'est pratique la position lit dans les twingo!)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_ouais c'est le top pour les parties de jambes en l'air à plusieurs...._


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*

ouais c'est le top pour les parties de jambes en l'air à plusieurs....



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_on essaye?_


----------



## Le Gognol (15 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*

ouais c'est le top pour les parties de jambes en l'air à plusieurs....



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le Scenic c'est encore mieux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## ficelle (15 Janvier 2002)

la twingo d'alèm :


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*la twingo d'alèm :




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

même la couleur est la bonne


----------



## RNeophyte (15 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
ah, une précision, je ne suis pas un bon conducteur    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mais toi tu semblais le sous-entendre à ton égard!)
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


mais non je disais juste que par rapport a ce que je conduis vite c'est vachement moins pire que certains conducteurs pas bons   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non je suis pas bourré, juste sous l'emprise de la drogue ca n'a rien a voir...

[15 janvier 2002 : message édité par RNeophyte]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Janvier 2002)

he ben vu mes 16 ans je possède  une moto 50 cc gilera supermotard (6 vitesse hééééé ça rigoleplus) couleur: titanium et noir power book  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
par contre quand il pleut c'est très très embétant :s


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*la twingo d'alèm :




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Erreur c'est celle ci :









En fait c'est l'ancêtre de la Twingo !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah oui, on apprend ainsi que Alèm est fan de Johnny !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+

[16 janvier 2002 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------



## alèm (16 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*

Erreur c'est celle ci :









En fait c'est l'ancêtre de la Twingo !     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah oui, on apprend ainsi que Alèm est fan de Johnny !     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_wah l'aut', j'suis juste fan de Bécaud!_








_et de Frédéric François!!!!_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2002)

Toyota corolla GT de 1986 balnche pour être assortie à mon superbe autocollant Apple... Wala. Et pis un cox 1300 deluxe de 1968 couleur Abricot... mais j'ai pas le capiot de schtroumpf...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2002)

he he bah moi j'roule en *Titanium G... nan... T4*





j'adore conduire en plus elle est super safe ! 
moen aussi d'ailleurs, j'respecte les limitations jusqu'à 30Km dans nos villages et 120Km sur l'autoroute (il m'arrive d'aller plus vite quand la route est dégagée, je vous le cache pas ! mais je ne dépasse pas le 140Km, plus j'ai la trouille surtout si c'st pas moen qui conduit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sinon j'picole pas enfin plus donc pas risque du côté conduite bourrée... 

wali wala maintenant vous savez avec koi j'roule  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et riez po !


----------



## mfay (17 Janvier 2002)

Pour encore une semaine je roule dans cette magnifique LNA de 1983 avec 110.000 km.

Encore un petit contrôle technique et elle est en vente.






J'ose la remplacer par une twingo. sniff.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2002)

Normalement, les adeptes du Mac aiment le beau design (Imac, Cube, etc...)

Ben pour les voitures, c'est pas encore ça...


----------



## baax (17 Janvier 2002)

oui mais des voitures composées de 92,38 % d'amiante comme celle-ci, va en trouver de nos jour !!


----------



## mfay (17 Janvier 2002)

Ben, puis la mienne, c'est presque du rouge ferrari.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2002)

Ma deuxième voiture est en train de rendre l'âme... Elle a 220000km... J'ai trouvé une Golf 1.8 4motion d'occase...


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

_j'ai aussi le même que celui-là mais en version réhaussé!_


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*j'ai aussi le même que celui-là mais en version réhaussé!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

...et la fille sur la photo va avec aussi?


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par WebOliver:
*

...et la fille sur la photo va avec aussi?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

une mieux même! (_comme le caping car est réhaussé, la qualité de la fille aussi!_*)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* que cette anglaise se rassure, elle est charmante!


----------



## Sir (18 Janvier 2002)

La voila enin prochainement


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*La voila enin prochainement *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>t'as déja pas l'argent pour t'acheter un ICEBOOK (que tu nous emmerdes encore avec!)<LI>il faudrait que l'examinateur du permis soit irresponsable<LI>t'as vraiment des gouts de chiotte!!<LI>va étudier au lieu de poster comme un ouf! (ou alors trouve-toi enfin une meuf!)[/list] *





[17 janvier 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Sir (18 Janvier 2002)

La meufe je l'ai !! 
La voiture je l'ai enfin une zx sport !! 
J'ai pas l'icebook mais le iMac ca me suffit en attendant septembre 2002 
Voila Voili


----------



## baax (18 Janvier 2002)

Rontudjuuuuuuu !!! 

Je n'imagine même pas ce que doit penser la pauvre Clio, muse de la poésie, de ce magma de feraille diésélique et rougeaud (comme doit l'etre son propriétaire) qui fait fantasmer SMG telles le icebook dans les positions les plus scabreuses (icebook avec pénétration d'un cable RJ45, double insertion de fiches USB, va-et-vient répété du tiroir du CD).

Non vraiment, Clio ne méritait pas ca !

et en plus, c'est pas avec cette monstruosité customisé pour parking d'auchans de banlieue que SMG va éviter les traces de freinages !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oops, excuse moi Clio, je dérape !


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*La meufe je l'ai !! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
sa soeur ou ta meuf tu as?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_la pauvre, être avec un tâcheron comme toi!_





 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*La voiture je l'ai enfin une zx sport !! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE> 
ton papa oui pas toi!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*J'ai pas l'icebook mais le iMac ca me suffit en attendant septembre 2002 
Voila Voili*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu n'en finis plus d'attendre? ton biberon n'est pas encore arrivé?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2002)

salut tout le monde !

comme j'vous disais plus haut j'roule scandinave, v'là la *Titatium V40 T4* à défaut du Ti Apple...





@+ par d'autres horizons...


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor, serial posteur:
*La voila enin prochainement *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

AAAAAAARG !! Mais quelle horreur !!

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
La voiture je l'ai enfin une zx sport !!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

AAAAAAARG !! Mais quelle horreur !!

L'une des dernières représentantes des années noires du dezign Citroën !

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
La meufe je l'ai !! 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

AAAAAAARG !! Mais quelle hor... euuh, pardon, envoie la photo avant !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
J'ai pas l'icebook mais le iMac ca me suffit en attendant septembre 2002 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben tu m'étonnes que ça suffit ! Bon, on veut plus t'entendre jusqu'en septembre !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*Ben tu m'étonnes que ça suffit ! Bon, on veut plus t'entendre jusqu'en septembre ! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

2004! septembre 2004! merci d'avance!


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2002)

Dans le style de la future voiture à SirMacGregor... Allez voir ça: The Jacky Touch... y en a pour tout les goûts...


----------



## Sir (18 Janvier 2002)




----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

de plus en plus intelligent


----------



## baax (18 Janvier 2002)

allez z'y va téma un peu les sieges !!

Avec ca SMG tu va te lever d'la meuf sur le parking du Buffalo grill de la Garenne-Bezons, j'te dis même pas !


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*allez z'y va téma un peu les sieges !!

Avec ca SMG tu va te lever d'la meuf sur le parking du Buffalo grill de la Garenne-Bezons, j'te dis même pas !









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

à *La Garenne*-Baisons, il risque plutot de se faire poser un *lapin* et moi de sortir la chevrotine, baax lache Griffe! depuis le temps qu'elle a pas bouffé


----------



## ficelle (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par WebOliver:
*Dans le style de la future voiture à SirMacGregor... Allez voir ça: The Jacky Touch... y en a pour tout les goûts...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

monsieur et madame maerdouze ont un fils......


alors ?


mmmpmfpfmmfpppfpppfmmmpp  !!

[18 janvier 2002 : message édité par ficelle]


----------



## ficelle (18 Janvier 2002)

je vous fais voir la mienne...

mais ne touchez pas la carrosserie, j'viens juste de passer un coup de polish !


----------



## Sir (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

à La Garenne-Baisons, il risque plutot de se faire poser un lapin et moi de sortir la chevrotine, baax lache Griffe! depuis le temps qu'elle a pas bouffé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Alem ca se voit t'es un bo gosse a l'etat pur


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*


Alem ca se voit t'es un bo gosse a l'etat pur*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

très intelligent, ça se voit que malgré tes citations, t'es une bille en français  un ringard né, un loser, une pöelle à frire les citations débilement, au fait, tu sors avec qui ta meuf ou sa soeur? allez l'imbécile, laisse nous jouer dans notre bac à sable et retourne à tes pollutions du catalogue la redoute


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*je vous fais voir la mienne...

mais ne touchez pas la carrosserie, j'viens juste de passer un coup de polish !





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu doit pas aller bien loin qu'il n'y a que 20 km de piste adapté


----------



## ficelle (18 Janvier 2002)

et encore, que 7 à gometz !


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alexandre holg.:
*je ne sais pas en quoi vous roulez... mais vous êtes sortis de la route !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







pour répondre à la question initiale : bmw... k1100.

v' voyez ce que c'est ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







p.s. où postez-vs vos images pour les incorporer içi ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Janvier 2002)

ouahh, tu es documenté alem !! ma version est la LT (carénage complet, bulle électrique, valises et top-case).

tu aurais pû répondre à ma dernière question, compte tenu de tes talents dans le domaine.


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alexandre holg.:
*ouahh, tu es documenté alem !! ma version est la LT (carénage complet, bulle électrique, valises et top-case).

tu aurais pû répondre à ma dernière question, compte tenu de tes talents dans le domaine.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je pensais aussi à la LT mais je n'en ai pas trouvé de suffisamment jolie sur le oueb   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors pour mettre une image sur les forums, il faut qu'elle soit en ligne (ici, c'est une image provenant d'un serveur américain je crois!) ensuite tu copies l'adresse de l'image, puis tu cliques sur le bouton image qui te demande l'url, tu la colles, ok et puis elle est sur les forums


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2002)

mon oeil tu a fait ça : http://www.google.fr/imghp?hl=fr  heu ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tien la preuve on en trouve d'autre version :






[22 janvier 2002 : message édité par macinside]


----------



## baax (23 Janvier 2002)

7616 morts sur les routes en 2001 en France
ce chiffres ne prend en compte que les personnes décédées dans les six jours qui suivent un accident de la route ! Si on meurt le 7e jour, on va peut-etre au paradis mais pas dans les statistiques.
On n'a pas encore le droits aux stats sur le nombre de fauteuils roulants distribués aux survivors !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Janvier 2002)

ouaci oueboliveur au ouolant de sa ouature :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Janvier 2002)

et plus dure fut la chute :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Janvier 2002)

je ne sais pas en quoi vous roulez... mais vous êtes sortis de la route !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







pour répondre à la question initiale : bmw... k1100.

v' voyez ce que c'est ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







p.s. où postez-vs vos images pour les incorporer içi ?


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2002)

comme cela oui : t'en prends une et tu colles


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2002)

bravo et merci alem : c'est tout à fait la mienne mais pas dans cette couleur _(et sans les pares-cylindres)_










et les éventuelles remplacantes !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2002)

voici une tite photo de mon engin , c'est pas elle , mwa j'ai enlevé tout les autocolants , enfin j'ai trouvé une moto ki n'étais pas a mwa , mais du méme modèle 





  la mienne est entièrement sans autocollants attention...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si je peux je mets des photos de la mienne (holalala comment je me prend la tète mwa!)


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Pizzicato Five:
*ouaci oueboliveur au ouolant de sa ouature :



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est pas une image de la fameuse série _Shérif, fais-moi peur!_... Avec Rosco...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Rassure-toi je conduis pas comme ces sauvages!


----------



## archeos (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par WebOliver:
*

C'est pas une image de la fameuse série Shérif, fais-moi peur!... Avec Rosco...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Rassure-toi je conduis pas comme ces sauvages!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alors ce n'est pas toi qui a fait peur au pilote de l'airbus qui s'est écrasé sur le Queens, qui a pris un virage trop serré pour éviter cet OVNI ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2002)

jolie  la gilera ! quelle cylindrée ?

tu l'utilises en TT  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2002)

pour répondre a alexandre , c'est une 50 cc , ben vu que j'habite en ville , je l'utilise rarement , m" je fais de très longue balade avec , malgré que ce soit une 50 , j'arrive commème aller a du 95 sur du plats avec!, enfin la mienne est arrangé éstétiquement!mais je suis un fan de moto , personne d'autre que moi est fan de moto/mac/(femme éventuelement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)?


----------



## ficelle (24 Janvier 2002)

au niveau moto, je suis tres harley davidson....






pour la bagnole, c'est plutot mercedes !






dans ma benz, benz benz !!!


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2002)

C'est pas beau ça:






Bon, il me manque les deux filles de la photo...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Janvier 2002)

pour nico74 : moi je suis très _moto/mac/demoiselles/photo_

pour weboliver : je prends les options aussi, elles renforcent l'esthétique déjà affirmée du modèle (à ne pas prendre au "pîed de la lettre", bien sûr)


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
* et, pour finir, un truc que seuls les très vieux pourront reconnaître une Monet-Goyon 1954 verte métallisée*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>









_revendu snirf!_


----------



## Krynn (28 Janvier 2002)

Une MAZDA 626 de 98. Sans logo Apple (ils sont trop noble pour les coller).


----------

